
A Google Tour Through 'The Underground', a Russian Novel Set in the Moscow Metro - benbreen
http://lithub.com/a-google-tour-through-the-underground/
======
aaron695
I though this was about Metro 2033.

It certainly made me think differently about that novel until I realised it
was a totally different book.

------
tempodox
It might also be mentioned in this context that Russia is ripe with vampirism:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_Watch_(2004_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_Watch_\(2004_film\))

Watch your step down there.

